# 2005 Wrangler spare tire fuel tank



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of an adaptor to mount a gas can on the existing spare tire mount on the rear of a Jeep Wrangler.

BB


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Aren't Jeeps Naekids forte? 

Quick Google turned this up-

Jeep Jerry Cans, Jerry Can Carriers with Parts and Accessories

Tim


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Honestly, you don't want the extra weight of the jerry-can to rest on the tail-gate of the Jeep, it can cause damage to the door and to the hinges. What is a better solution is to mount the jerry-can to a swing-out tire-carrier that is frame-mounted, or, what some others have done is do a "military-mount" where the jerry-can is mounted to the body right behind the front-tire - between the tire and the door.

Some links to get you started:

Rock Hard 4X4 RH2003-RT - Rock Hard 4x4 Parts Passenger Side Jerry Can Mount for Rear Bumper Tire Carrier - Quadratec

66706 - Garvin Industries Passenger Side Jerry Can Holder for 07-12 Jeep® Wrangler & Wrangler Unlimited JK with Garvin G2 Swing Away - Quadratec

OR-FAB 85201BB - OR-FAB Swing Away Tire / Gerry Can Carrier for 97-06 Jeep® Wrangler TJ & Unlimited - Quadratec

Garvin Industries 34940 - Garvin Industries Gerry Can Mount for Garvin Wilderness Swing Away Bumper - Quadratec

Yes, all the links are from Quadratec, but, they have a large selection of styles that you might be able to work with easily.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Good points. Hanging extra weight out the end of a vehicle is never a good thing (screws with polar moment of inertia), but it's really bad if it tears up the rig. I've been trying to decide what route to go with our Grand Cherokee, now that we're running 288/85R16 rubber that's better than 33 inches in diameter. The original spare tire well is out. A roof rack is nice, but putting the weight up there won't help stability (we've already got a 5½" Rock Krawler suspension). Rear mount is not terribly convenient. It's either go with an entire heavy duty bumper that includes a swing-away mount -- not a bad thing, but heavy and expensive -- or build a rear mount that fits in the receiver and swings downward. I may do that, if I feel I can keep the 33" tire fairly close and still open the glass part of the rear hatch. 

I'm still thinking it over. I know my wife would love a Safari Rack, but there's budget and vehicle stability to consider. If the rear sags by the time we get everything we want, I may even put the rear 2" spring spacers back in, on top of the 5½" lift.


----------

